# Thermal Pre-set Heaters



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have 2 thermal pre-set heaters. (1)300 wat and (1) 200 wat on my 180gal. with both of them cranked up all the way, the water only gets to 79. when i want the temp to 82. is anyone having problems with thier thermal fully submersable pre set heaters? they suck.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe placing them in the flow of your filters will help a bit.
Perhaps you should consider getting another heater as well.
But a water temperature of 79 degrees is no problem at all.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is your thermometer next to the heaters or on the other side of the tank?
79 sounds good to me.
but perhaps you need 2x 200w


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i want it at 82


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have 2 thermomiters on each side of the tank. the stick on ones that stick on the glass.
and is 1 ac 500 and 1 ac 300 good enough for a 180gal?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know how much gallons per hour those two filters combined do (they don't sell those filters in Holland; all I get here is Eheim, Jewel, and sometimes Fluval), but most people will tell you that you need at least 6 times your tank gallonage as gph-flow, if possible (ie. affordable) even more...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok thanks judazzz.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You're welcome


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i have a preset submersible 300watt in my 55. i have it set at 82 and it only reaches 75.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's weird: a 300W heater should be sufficient for a 55g tank ???
I think it's better to have two less powerful heaters than just one massive one: two distributes the warmth more evenly.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I have one of these and i'm not so happy with it either. I only have a 55, and the heater is right in the flow of my filter, so the tank stays at 80, but the first one broke on me, and this one is really inconsistent. The temp changes a lot for no reason... im looking to buy a new heater.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i knew something was wrong...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i keep the 12" Heater submersed near the bottom. its sideways still stays at 75


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I have two 300w hagen thermal pre-set in my 125gal they are not cranked up and i can keep my tank at a steady 80 deg they are both placed vertically in each corner submerged.i notice that the one closest to outlet of my filter will come on more than the other but my readings on both thermometers read the same.i would replace the 200w with a 300w and see if that helps.good luck! you will have alot of water movement with those ac 300-500 but i would think about getting a canister filter like a fluval 404 or a xp3 filstar these filter would fine tune your water.i also have a ac300 but it lets alot of debris get threw.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nike. 2 300WAT!!! THATS ENOUGH FOR A FREAKEN 300GAL.!!!! these pre-set heaters made by hagen suck.
thats y you need 600 freaken watts to power a measly 125gal.

and Black Piranha. ever thought what will happen if a piranha gets a hold of that cord? if he bites the cord to the heater your going to be so f*cked.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what i did was i bought a 200wat TRONIC with heater gard($50 cdn freaken dollers with the gard). i put that crapy 200wat from the 180gal on a 20gal im going to set up for the summer. this summer i plan to get some more serra species. anywayse. yesterday i got the tronic,another ac 500 (dam those things are expensive) and some aquarium salt. i put the tronic in and man. those heaters are so strong. i think the tronic heater is the best product hagen has made. next to the ac's. god damn i hate hagen........


----------

